# Feral Pigeon down with razor-naildarts



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

There were two pigeons that tried to make themselves comfy on the roof of my home. My mom didn't like that, "Joe get rid of them". Sweet music to my ears, my mom pointed one of the pigeons out to me. That is all she needed to do, I loaded a razor-naildart and shot the dart right into the pigeons chest. The pigeon dropped from the roof and hit the ground, not much flapping. Drops of blood trickled from its mouth and from the open cut in its back. Lucky I didn't mess up the place too much or mom would end my pest control career.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shooting i want one of those blowguns!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice shooting!


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Your good with that blowgun. How far was the shot?


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

It was around 20feet. This is the first pigeon that was starting to nest in my home. I wonder why people need pest control services, all you need is slingshots, blowguns, bows & arrows, guns and bullets.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting


----------



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi ! nice shot! I think I've previously met you on the lefora forum? (;


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Ya I'm on it, whats your name on lefora


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Haha cool mate!


----------

